# software upgrade may be happening



## jonra (Apr 1, 2005)

I just tried the daily call. My HR10-250 would not allow the manual call. The message I got was - it could not make the call because it's currently processing a software upgrade, it made it's last successful call at 2am Sept.11, & next call is scheduled for 2pm today to complete the software. I'll let you guys & girls know after 2pm today if it actually is the 6.3 update!


----------



## ptalbot (Jul 10, 2006)

I had to try the call 4 or 5 times before successful completion this morning, which is unusual, normally the call goes through first or second try without incident. Reloaded the receiver but it is still at 3.15f, so unless you got the slice and I didn't, it's probably not the upgrade...going to check my second HR10-250 now.

~Pat


----------



## mattdb (Jan 24, 2002)

I check all three of mine and nothing.


----------



## Twister18 (Jul 6, 2006)

Mine is saying the same thing and not allowing me to call, but my next call will be 2 am.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

No 6.3 on mine yet.


----------



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

Nothing here.


----------



## Juppers (Jan 26, 2001)

The slices were in the stream last night, but only available for a test group, not for general release yet. Hopefully someone around here is one of the lucky few and can tell us all about the upgrade. Since the slices came down after 2am, technically noone would have it installed yet unless they forced a reboot.


----------



## mattdb (Jan 24, 2002)

Juppers said:


> The slices were in the stream last night, but only available for a test group, not for general release yet. Hopefully someone around here is one of the lucky few and can tell us all about the upgrade. Since the slices came down after 2am, technically noone would have it installed yet unless they forced a reboot.


We would have been a great test group. But alas, did they ask us?


----------



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

Juppers said:


> The slices were in the stream last night, but only available for a test group, not for general release yet. Hopefully someone around here is one of the lucky few and can tell us all about the upgrade. Since the slices came down after 2am, technically noone would have it installed yet unless they forced a reboot.


And you know this how???


----------



## mattdb (Jan 24, 2002)

lorick said:


> And you know this how???


Good question.


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

lorick said:


> And you know this how???


I beleive if your unit is hacked you will be able to see the files on the disk.


----------



## Juppers (Jan 26, 2001)

lorick said:


> And you know this how???


I looked at the log files.


----------



## mattdb (Jan 24, 2002)

Juppers said:


> I looked at the log files.


I am confused. It is in your log files, but not on your system?


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

Would the unit reboot automatically? I woke up to one of my HR10s at the welcome screen. I don't know if there is an extended boot process for the new software to load or not, so I am hesitant to unplug it. It had better not be a hard drive as it was just replaced 6 months ago.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

If you are seeing the "welcome" screen, for more then a few minutes...

Something else is wrong.... as you would see the TiVo Guy/Software UPgrading screen if it was procesing a sofwtare update.

(Note: I have had replaced hard drives go bad in as little as 2 weeks, so it could still be your hard drive)


----------



## thepackfan (May 21, 2003)

I looked at my log and didn't see 6.3. was it under some other name?


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> If you are seeing the "welcome" screen, for more then a few minutes...
> 
> Something else is wrong.... as you would see the TiVo Guy/Software UPgrading screen if it was procesing a sofwtare update.
> 
> (Note: I have had replaced hard drives go bad in as little as 2 weeks, so it could still be your hard drive)


I was worried about that. ARGH!!!


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Yes who's log files are you talking about and how would you know the group receiving these is only a test group?


----------



## Juppers (Jan 26, 2001)

Markman07 said:


> Yes who's log files are you talking about and how would you know the group receiving these is only a test group?


My log files, my hr10-250 didn't get the slices because it wasn't in the group authorized to do so. I know it is a test group because it has "test" in it's name.

No tivo software has the version number in the slice names, but since everyone is interested, here are the filenames of the slices for the new stuff that was in the stream last night.

FILE_NAME=GZcore-78227699-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=IGNORE_NOT_IN_GROUP SRC=plany
FILE_NAME=GZhpk-Series2-78227703-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=IGNORE_NOT_IN_GROUP SRC=plany
FILE_NAME=GZkernel-Series2-78227701-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=IGNORE_NOT_IN_GROUP SRC=plany
FILE_NAME=utils-78227697-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=IGNORE_NOT_IN_GROUP SRC=plany

Next question will be how do I know that those are new? The GZcore file series started with version 6.x and up. Previous versions had individual slices for bin, tvbin, lib, so on and so forth. Also, those weren't in stream until last night.

And finally, the long number string beginning with 78 I believe is a revision level or date code. I have only see it become higher throught software versions. 6.2 was 44 something, 7.3.1 is 73 something. Using that logic, this software is for a DTV based tivo unit and the software was built after the recent 7.3.1 for tivo stand alone series 2 units. Since we only know of one DTV tivo unit expecting a software upgrade beginning yesterday, I am fairly certain those slices are the 6.3 software for the hr10-250.


----------



## andbye (Feb 25, 2002)

Juppers said:


> My log files, my hr10-250 didn't get the slices because it wasn't in the group authorized to do so. I know it is a test group because it has "test" in it's name.
> 
> No tivo software has the version number in the slice names, but since everyone is interested, here are the filenames of the slices for the new stuff that was in the stream last night.
> 
> ...


 So my STATUS is that I am being IGNORed cuz I am not IN the GROUP ?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

My guess is that they are rolling this out to a small test group to make sure the process is working. They have to be cautious... can you imagine rolling it out to every HR10 and breaking them all because of an unforeseen problem?


----------



## dscott72 (Mar 30, 2006)

hiker said:


> My guess is that they are rolling this out to a small test group to make sure the process is working. They have to be cautious... can you imagine rolling it out to every HR10 and breaking them all because of an unforeseen problem?


Good point. I would really hate if they rolled out new software and damaged, software wise, my HR10-250. Especially with a 2 year old whose only words these days seem to be "Dora..watch Dora."


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

From the posts by Juppers, it appears that the HR10 software must be first authorized to accept the slices by something set on a daily call.

My question is this: once the slices come down, is a second call needed to enable the upgrade software to use the slices to install 6.3?


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

hiker said:


> From the posts by Juppers, it appears that the HR10 software must be first authorized to accept the slices by something set on a daily call.
> 
> My question is this: once the slices come down, is a second call needed to enable the upgrade software to use the slices to install 6.3?


The slices come down via satellite. The call comes to tell the box to load them up.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

"can you imagine rolling it out to every HR10 and breaking them all because of an unforeseen problem?"

It didn't stop the R15 or HR20 from being released ;-D


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

It would seem to me that if they have begun rolling it out, even if just to a test group, that we would have heard someone say they got it, unless by test group you mean they have a bunch of machines in a room somewhere, in which case we might be in for more delays.


----------



## Juppers (Jan 26, 2001)

drewcipher said:


> It would seem to me that if they have begun rolling it out, even if just to a test group, that we would have heard someone say they got it, unless by test group you mean they have a bunch of machines in a room somewhere, in which case we might be in for more delays.


As I said above, they came down after 2am, making the earliest natural install just under 11 hours from now. I'm not surprised we haven't heard anyone say anything about having it yet.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Juppers said:


> As I said above, they came down after 2am, making the earliest natural install just under 11 hours from now. I'm not surprised we haven't heard anyone say anything about having it yet.


That is not my understanding of how it works.

1. The slices come down from the satellite - apparently you now have them.

2. A phone call in from the Tivo has to happen for the installation to be "authorized".

3. After authorization, the software is enabled to be installed.

4. A pending 2:00 A.M. restart occurs. Unless manually rebooted before then, at 2:00 A.M. the software is installed and the machine reboots. If you do a manual reboot before 2:00, the software will install itself.

So you will not see a new version at 2:00 A.M. unless step 2 has happened.


----------



## Juppers (Jan 26, 2001)

WO312 said:


> That is not my understanding of how it works.
> 
> 1. The slices come down from the satellite - apparently you now have them.
> 
> ...


Exactly how it works, slices came down to a small group last night, today daily calls will authorize the install for those. the next 2am after the call will make it happen.

Again, not surprised at all noone has reported having the upgrade yet.


----------



## mattdb (Jan 24, 2002)

Juppers said:


> Exactly how it works, slices came down to a small group last night, today daily calls will authorize the install for those. the next 2am after the call will make it happen.
> 
> Again, not surprised at all noone has reported having the upgrade yet.


Yes, but wouldn't some one see those slices in the var/packages dir?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

mattdb said:


> Yes, but wouldn't some one see those slices in the var/packages dir?


Unlikely...they don't stay there very long anyway.

It is possible for D*/Tivo to send the slices out only to a specific set of boxes...others might see the slices as being rejected because the box in question isn't a member of the group. That ought to show up in the logs.


----------



## tbh999 (Aug 29, 2001)

dscott72 said:


> ...Especially with a 2 year old whose only words these days seem to be "Dora..watch Dora."


That's too funny. Why, because I have a two year old and I hear Dora, Dora, DORA!? all the time. I caught myself wishing I didn't have a Tivo so he couldn't expect it to be on at any time of the day. I probably have 20 Dora the Explorer's recorded at any one time.


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

You should see our Season Pass list for our 3-year old. Oobi, Little Einsteins, Dora, Go Diego Go, Tom and Jerry, Wonderpets, Pinky Dinky Do, Mickey Mouse Clubhouse. Anytime she wants! She will never know the joy of a Saturday morning when this stuff came on and we rushed to the TV to see it! (that's the short list, too - - - it goes on and on - - -)


----------



## Cheep (Nov 18, 2001)

Just think, soon you'll be able to put all those Doras in one folder!
(This is by far the most needed feature in my household with a 3-year-old.)


----------



## rrr22777 (Jul 31, 2002)

Juppers said:


> My log files, my hr10-250 didn't get the slices because it wasn't in the group authorized to do so. I know it is a test group because it has "test" in it's name.
> 
> No tivo software has the version number in the slice names, but since everyone is interested, here are the filenames of the slices for the new stuff that was in the stream last night.
> 
> ...


here's what I see in my svclog file

aval_file TCD_ID=35700019042C71C CALL_ID=1157075980 TIME=1158141718 AVAL_ID=0000345C00002A40 FILE_NAME=GZcore-78227699-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=IGNORE_NOT_IN_GROUP SRC=plany

aval_file TCD_ID=35700019042C71C CALL_ID=1157075980 TIME=1158141719 AVAL_ID=0000345C00002A40 FILE_NAME=GZhpk-Series2-78227703-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=IGNORE_NOT_IN_GROUP SRC=plany

aval_file TCD_ID=35700019042C71C CALL_ID=1157075980 TIME=1158141721 AVAL_ID=0000345C00002A40 FILE_NAME=GZkernel-Series2-78227701-2.slice.gz FILE_STATUS=IGNORE_NOT_IN_GROUP SRC=plany

So once we get these slices we can use the method described below to upgrade?

http://www.dellanave.com/projects/tivo/62slices.html


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Jimbo713 said:


> You should see our Season Pass list for our 3-year old. Oobi, Little Einsteins, Dora, Go Diego Go, Tom and Jerry, Wonderpets, Pinky Dinky Do, Mickey Mouse Clubhouse. Anytime she wants! She will never know the joy of a Saturday morning when this stuff came on and we rushed to the TV to see it! (that's the short list, too - - - it goes on and on - - -)


What? No Backyardigans???


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Jimbo713 said:


> You should see our Season Pass list for our 3-year old. Oobi, Little Einsteins, Dora, Go Diego Go, Tom and Jerry, Wonderpets, Pinky Dinky Do, Mickey Mouse Clubhouse. Anytime she wants! She will never know the joy of a Saturday morning when this stuff came on and we rushed to the TV to see it! (that's the short list, too - - - it goes on and on - - -)


Or the joy of watching the test pattern until the cartoons began.


----------



## bgut1 (Apr 21, 2003)

Jimbo713 said:


> You should see our Season Pass list for our 3-year old. Oobi, Little Einsteins, Dora, Go Diego Go, Tom and Jerry, Wonderpets, Pinky Dinky Do, Mickey Mouse Clubhouse. Anytime she wants! She will never know the joy of a Saturday morning when this stuff came on and we rushed to the TV to see it! (that's the short list, too - - - it goes on and on - - -)


Same here for the Wiggles, Doodlebops and the Mickey Mouse Clubhouse. That's why I can't wait for folders.


----------



## Twister18 (Jul 6, 2006)

Add Thomas the Train and Spongebob with a smattering of Little Einsteins and you have my list.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Twister18 said:


> Add *Thomas the Train* and Spongebob with a smattering of Little Einsteins and you have my list.


I don't have kids and I know it is a freaking Tank Engine, not a train!   

We had friends come over for a few days that have a 2 year old so they recorded a couple of things for her. All of the sudden our suggestions changed a bit.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

Man, was life ever better than waiting for Saturday morning cartoons to start?  It is amazing what kids take for granted now, like Tivo. I checked my daughters's R-10 (actually it's not really her's as I use it when I work out) the other day and it had over 300 Scooby Doo's on it! Of course she'll never be able to watch them all because I pretty much force her to get outside and play, but they're always on there for her to watch on a rainy/snowy day.

I can tell you right now the thing I'm most looking forward to, even over the speed increase with 6.3 is the folders.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

For those that have had the folders before, will I be able to have a "Lindsay" folder and keep all my daughter's progams in one folder, or will there have to be a separate Sesame Street folder, Backyardigans folder, Dora folder, etc.? And if I can have a Lindsay folder, can I then have sub-folders with each program organized into one sub-folder?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Bananfish said:


> For those that have had the folders before, will I be able to have a "Lindsay" folder and keep all my daughter's progams in one folder, or will there have be a separate Sesame Street folder, Backyardigans folder, Dora folder, etc.?


You can not create your own folders. It is more accurate to describe it as grouping. The TiVo will automatically group the programs based on season passes, wish lists, ...


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

rminsk said:


> You can not create your own folders. It is more accurate to describe it as grouping. The TiVo will automatically group the programs based on season passes, wish lists, ...


Sigh. I was afeared 'o' that.


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

Bananfish said:


> Sigh. I was afeared 'o' that.


It's still better than a huge long list with one show appearing many times. Once you have 2 of the same show a folder gets created with the show name and show the number of episodes contained within it. Highlight and hit select and you see each episode. It is nice if you get lots of stuff.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I forced a call and it took longer than usual. After it hung up I got a loading data screen with a percentage listed. When it reached 100%... nothing. No pending restart.

I feel like Charlie Potts looking for a Golden Ticket.


----------



## altan (Jan 5, 2003)

I had the same experience tonight. The call itself was very short. However, after the call the Tivo stayed at the "loading data" (or whatever it's called for a long time). It then changed to a percentage and sat there for about another minute.

But then it ended and 'nuthin.

... Altan


----------



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

I had a similar experience. I plugged the box into the phone line for the first time in ages and forced the daily call. The call took longer than usual and "loading data" took a few minutes. But no pending reboot, no upgrade, no nothing.


----------



## Fullcourt81 (Dec 19, 2004)

Jimbo713 said:


> You should see our Season Pass list for our 3-year old. Oobi, Little Einsteins, Dora, Go Diego Go, Tom and Jerry, Wonderpets, Pinky Dinky Do, Mickey Mouse Clubhouse. Anytime she wants! She will never know the joy of a Saturday morning when this stuff came on and we rushed to the TV to see it! (that's the short list, too - - - it goes on and on - - -)


It doesn't get any better when they get older. My 12 year old boy has put a ton of WWF, TNA, etc. 
Wrestling shows on our bedroom series 2.


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

I think we need to find that thread that listed a guaranteed way to get the 6.3 upgrade. I seem to recall that it involved a goat.


----------



## Terry K (Jul 11, 2006)

I just got it! As from my MFS directory!

IndexPath = /SwSystem/6.3-01-2-357 /Server/78227711


----------



## WeKnSmith (Jun 24, 2002)

Pending Restart...

Installing software update from TiVo...

DirecTV, Preparing the service update... This may take up to an hour.

Last step: acquiring information from the satellite 99% (that wasn't even close to 15 minutes)

Software Version: 6.3-01-2-357



Only one of my two units got the update though.


----------



## NYURDRMS (Oct 16, 2004)

I got it today as well, but I need to figure out how to upgrade this since my TIVO is hacked with networking and I don't want to lose this. Does anybody have any ideas?
Chad


----------



## Freightdog (Aug 24, 2005)

Forced phone call..
Rebooted...
Software update applied...
System restarts....

Now waiting on "Almost there, just a few more minutes" for the past 45 minutes.... Hope there is not a problem!


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

NYURDRMS said:


> I got it today as well, but I need to figure out how to upgrade this since my TIVO is hacked with networking and I don't want to lose this. Does anybody have any ideas?
> Chad


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315245


----------



## Pab Sungenis (Apr 13, 2002)

Jimbo713 said:


> You should see our Season Pass list for our 3-year old. Oobi, Little Einsteins, Dora, Go Diego Go, Tom and Jerry, Wonderpets, Pinky Dinky Do, Mickey Mouse Clubhouse. Anytime she wants! She will never know the joy of a Saturday morning when this stuff came on and we rushed to the TV to see it! (that's the short list, too - - - it goes on and on - - -)


If it's still on, try "Tiny Planets."


----------

